# Vitamin A injecton?!



## Stevie (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi this is my first post on here and quite an important one..

Took my Russian about 3 or 4 years old tortoise to a reptile vet today after it has been suffering from runny nose, squeaking and slightly swollen eyelids for the past month. I had taken it to a normal vet about 3 weeks ago and obviously they didnt know too much and just gave it one injection of Baytril.

Anyway the vet examined the tortoise for about 45 mins today and thought it may have a Vitamon A deficiency and also took a mouth swab to be sent off to the labs to be looked at.

She has prescribed a course of anti biotic injections and vitamin A injections for the next 3 weeks, he is to have an anti biotic injection every 3 days and a vitamin A injection once a week .

The vet did seem to know what she was talking about and was very helpful, but since i've been home i have read various things about Vitamin A injections and that they can be potentially dangerous.

Would someone in the know be able to assess this situation and tell me if the vet has done the right thing?

Thankss


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Stevie:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name (Stevie???) and where you are?

I don't ever give my tortoises the Vit.A injection. Its much to easy to overdose, and this causes the skin to slough off. You can get vitamin A into your tortoise other ways besides an injection.

Because of your tortoise's symptoms, this is what I would do if it were mine. Raise the temperature in the habitat upwards of 80 degrees. Soak the tortoise every day in either Gerber baby food (strained carrots, squash or sweet potatoes), or liquid bird vitamin water every day for at least a half hour. 

After about three days you should notice a difference in the eyes. They will be less puffy. Once the tortoise can see again, he'll usually start eating.

If Baytril is to be effective, it has to be given more often than just once. It is either prescribed for every day for 5 days, or every other day for 10 days. Baytril is pretty invasive and hurts like hell. Most tortoises really hate it. But it IS the antibiotic of choice for reptile respiratory infections.

Good luck with your tortoise. Please keep us informed.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly those symptoms sounds like an respiratory infection of some type not a vitamin a deficient problem.
Did the vet happen to say why she suspected a Vitamin A problem
also has your tort been eating?

Vitamin A problems are usually see n in box turtles.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi & welcome. Yvonne & DMMJ are some of the experts on rehabbing sick tortoises around here, I just wanted to say good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

My tort Lou had a SERIOUS vitamin A deficiency, it was corrected in his diet, it took a few months. Amongst a host of other problems. Lou's eyes were very, very puffy. He was also denied sunshine. I agree with the others on the vitamin A shot, I would pass on that! We can help you correct that with vitamin rich foods! 

Can you post a picture, we can compare it to Lou's.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

The swollen eyes aren't too bad, it can see and has been eating fine and also seems as active as usual. I'm not sure how much was in the injection but she also gave us a list of foods high in vitamin A such as kale and spinach. She did stress that a healthy diet was necessary but also thought the injections would help

I guess we won't know if its anything viral/bacteria untill the swab results come back next week? We moved him from a viv to an open tortoise table recently with a substrate of soil and wood chippings, does that sound ok?

Thanks again.


----------



## Candy (Oct 27, 2011)

What are your temps in his enclosure? Hot spot, cool spot? What kind of wood chips did you put in? Do you have any lights on him? I know that when Fernando (my desert tortoise) got a running nose that Yvonne told me the same thing about raising the temps and I did and he's fine without any meds. Of course it will be nice to get the test results back.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 27, 2011)

Candy said:


> What are your temps in his enclosure? Hot spot, cool spot? What kind of wood chips did you put in? Do you have any lights on him? I know that when Fernando (my desert tortoise) got a running nose that Yvonne told me the same thing about raising the temps and I did and he's fine without any meds. Of course it will be nice to get the test results back.



30 to 35c in his basking area and about 22 to 24 in his cool zone, I'm not sure the exact type of chippings, thinking of using sand and soil maybe.

Yes he has his UV bulb on for about 10 to 12 hours a day.


----------



## ascott (Oct 27, 2011)

Vitamin A deficiency can have results of poor eye sight..increased chance of RI...so if your guy has RI it would not be that far fetched that he could use a boost of vitamin A....your vet should be able to determine the safe dose based on your tort weight and size....it is when unexperienced people start injecting their torts who may not be administering the appropriate dosage for their individual tortoise/turtle that problems can arise. You can also increase in the diet-- kale, spinach, squash and raw carrot....to assure your tort has that as part of their diet....not as the only diet but as part of it....also as said before...raising the temps in your enclosure to assure it never falls below 80-83ish on the cool side will make a huge difference in healing...also as was said make sure to soak every day during the entire antibiotic treatment time as antibiotics are a bit hard on a tortoise and the regular soaking is rather important....

Good wishes to your tort for a speedy recovery


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 27, 2011)

ascott said:


> Vitamin A deficiency can have results of poor eye sight..increased chance of RI...so if your guy has RI it would not be that far fetched that he could use a boost of vitamin A....your vet should be able to determine the safe dose based on your tort weight and size....it is when unexperienced people start injecting their torts who may not be administering the appropriate dosage for their individual tortoise/turtle that problems can arise. You can also increase in the diet-- kale, spinach, squash and raw carrot....to assure your tort has that as part of their diet....not as the only diet but as part of it....also as said before...raising the temps in your enclosure to assure it never falls below 80-83ish on the cool side will make a huge difference in healing...also as was said make sure to soak every day during the entire antibiotic treatment time as antibiotics are a bit hard on a tortoise and the regular soaking is rather important....
> 
> Good wishes to your tort for a speedy recovery



 (the sound of clapping)


----------



## Stevie (Oct 29, 2011)

Update: Its been 2 days since he had his vitamin A and Anti biotic injection, we bathed him both days. Last night he was very active and didn't sleep much, could this be related to the Vitamin A injection? He isn't due another untill Thursday. Also what is the recommended dosage of Vitamin A? He weighs 220 grams.

Thanks again


----------



## ascott (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome....sounds like stepping up a bit  I would really really suggest that you ask the dosage question of your vet....very important that accurate, skilled injection given  IMHO


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2011)

ascott said:


> ....your vet should be able to determine the safe dose based on your tort weight and size....it is when unexperienced people start injecting their torts who may not be administering the appropriate dosage for their individual tortoise/turtle that problems can arise.



This isn't always the case. I've taken in tortoises with raw legs (no skin on them) and when the owner was questioned was told that their VET had given vitamin A injections. This didn't just happen once, with one tortoise. It has happened over the years several times with different people and different vets.


----------



## ascott (Oct 29, 2011)

Yvonne, that is a horrible shame, absolutely horrible. I have a great vet that has lots of experience with reptiles and I sometimes forget that some folks don't have that same option readily at hand.....

Please please please, get a recommended vet before you have any of your reptiles/exotic pets treated....so important.

Story; I used to show Old English Bulldogge, I then realized that the proper vet for your specific breed of dog is of the utmost importance, I almost lost one of my loving, trusting bulldoggs due to the vet had to idea of the workings of the bulldoggs airways and inherent problems...after that it took me a long time to research the appropriate vet that specialized in bulldoggs---a normal vet without special training for these guys can be near as deadly as not having one at all....

Thank you Yvonne for pointing that out with your comment


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2011)

What kind of UV bulb is over your tort for 10-12 hours a day? Is it a coil type florescent?


----------

